# Using Cocobolo this weekend



## BarbS (Dec 9, 2012)

A few new pens, this time turned without bushings, of necessity, because I Thought I had the bushings from another kit, but the tubes were the wrong size. Adapt, improvise, overcome....

[attachment=14475]


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice Barb! The Cocobolo looks great with your choice of a pen kit. What is that design called? It looks like a Sierra variant.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Eric. Timberbits calls it a 'Lucinda' kit. Somebody else calls it a 'Wall Street,' and yet another an 'Elegant Sierra Beauty.' I believe they are all similar.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 10, 2012)

Nicely done Barb 
Scott


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice, Barb.

Each supplier seems to have a variation on the theme -- the feature I tend to notice first is the decorated band where the nib joins to the barrel. This one is particularly attractive, IMO -- do you remember where you bought it? (And what version is it -- chrome, rhodium-plated, etc ?)

Thanks!


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello BarbS, I just checked out your links. You do a nice varity of turning items. You seem to have the quality and value thing going on. I'm sure you have all the wood you need. But if there is something you don't have maybe we can trade. This time of year people sometime prefer coins and paper. I can do that also. I want one of those secret compartment key rings. And there was something else, I need to go back and look.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 10, 2012)

duncuss, I bought this kit from Timberbits in Australia, called the 'Lucinda.' A very similar one is available from several dealers, the Sierra Elegant Beauty, The one pictured is in gun metal plating. Many look like it, but I the closest band I've seen to it is the one from Berea Hardwoods (Sierra Elegant Beauty.) Their enlarged photo is too small for me to see if it is identical. Good luck finding one. It is a pretty kit.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 10, 2012)

Hello Lowell HobbitHut, thank you for the compliments on my turnings. If a secret-compartment key chain is what you want, I'm afraid you'll have to buy it off my Etsy site you were looking at. I don't have another kit of that type to put together to trade with you (I can get one after Christmas) and don't want to remove one from the site there. It's true I have more wood right now than time to turn it all (thanks much to Wood Barter!) And more wood than time to turn it, but do you have any fancy burls for pen blanks or pepper mill blanks? I'll be getting into that soon, too, when I acquire the drill bits I need. Let me know what you're thinking and I'll consider it, but items on my Etsy site will have to be things I could duplicate to trade for, as those have to stay there for sale. Many are 'favorited' by viewers for possible purchase, and they can't just disappear.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Dec 10, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Hello Lowell HobbitHut, thank you for the compliments on my turnings. If a secret-compartment key chain is what you want, I'm afraid you'll have to buy it off my Etsy site you were looking at. I don't have another kit of that type to put together to trade with you (I can get one after Christmas) and don't want to remove one from the site there. It's true I have more wood right now than time to turn it all (thanks much to Wood Barter!) And more wood than time to turn it, but do you have any fancy burls for pen blanks or pepper mill blanks? I'll be getting into that soon, too, when I acquire the drill bits I need. Let me know what you're thinking and I'll consider it, but items on my Etsy site will have to be things I could duplicate to trade for, as those have to stay there for sale. Many are 'favorited' by viewers for possible purchase, and they can't just disappear.



I understand completely, more than happy to purchase off your Etsy site. I do have some nice burl and aquire more regularly. I'm sure I could satisfy some of your requirements. I'm really more of a buyer than a seller. But I always feel good when I can make a trade. Perhaps after the holidays we can connect again. Off to get my keyring, have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## davidgiul (Dec 10, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Hi Eric. Timberbits calls it a 'Lucinda' kit. Somebody else calls it a 'Wall Street,' and yet another an 'Elegant Sierra Beauty.' I believe they are all similar.


Nice pens. What is the drill bit size?


----------



## BarbS (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks, David- 23/64ths for that one.


----------

